
Microsoft is making Xbox body wash - occamschainsaw
https://www.theverge.com/tldr/2019/6/4/18652484/microsoft-xbox-lynx-body-wash-axe-lifestyle-gaming-products
======
Millennium
Looks like they're partnering with the makers of Axe to do this. Which seems
strange to me, because they've had an XBox-themed fragrance out for years now.
It's called Axe.

